# waiting to get my black 545i



## sleek545 (Apr 5, 2004)

I ordered my 545i about 10 weeks ago.It is now on a ship on the atlantic on the way here.I cant wait to get it,especially since I have a chevy blazer thats over 8 years old.I test drove this car a few times,it is awesome.I should have it by the end of the month


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool! Congratulations! Be sure to take some pictures for us when it gets here!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

sleek545 said:


> I ordered my 545i about 10 weeks ago.It is now on a ship on the atlantic on the way here.I cant wait to get it,especially since I have a chevy blazer thats over 8 years old.I test drove this car a few times,it is awesome.I should have it by the end of the month


Well...
if you waited this long.... can't you wait for few more month for the 2005 545?? It will have a lil' "boost" in engine power. Up by appx. 10 HP.

At this point, I'm waiting for the first of the 2005. 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## stm69 (Apr 5, 2003)

If it's not one thing it's another 10 more hp! =) Beewang any ideas on whether the rumors floating around about a 5.5 liter V8 for a 550 are true?


----------



## sleek545 (Apr 5, 2004)

*just ego no more*

I laugh at the charachter who said to wait for the 2005 at 10 more horsepower,even getting m-5 is all ego .These cars have governers on them so 545 or m5 have same top speed and even without governers you arent going to be driving at over 160 mph.the 325horsepower on the 2004 545 is plenty


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

The 545's engine isn't changing anytime soon but the 525's and 530's will be upgraded, I believe for the 2006 model year.


----------



## sleek545 (Apr 5, 2004)

*great website*

mark you have a great web site,keep it up.I AM REALLY EXCITED FOR MY NEW 545I,SHOULD HAVE IT by apr23.Saphire black metalic,black leather interior,sports package,global navigation,heads up display,the upgraded stereo.For almost 2000 dollars that stereo better be good


----------



## Mercy (Mar 18, 2004)

If not my wife is going to break it (radio) over my head


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

sleek545 said:


> I laugh at the charachter who said to wait for the 2005 at 10 more horsepower,even getting m-5 is all ego .These cars have governers on them so 545 or m5 have same top speed and even without governers you arent going to be driving at over 160 mph.the 325horsepower on the 2004 545 is plenty


Governor's are s/w controlled and can be removed. While 10 more HP (and probably a bit more torque as well) doesn't mean much for top-end (and who really cares about top-end anyway in the US unless you live in Montana), it _might_ in the 1/4-mile or 0-60. Still, it is more and that it and of itself might be reason enough to wait. 

Chris


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

sleek545 said:


> I laugh at the charachter who said to wait for the 2005 at 10 more horsepower,even getting m-5 is all ego .These cars have governers on them so 545 or m5 have same top speed and even without governers you arent going to be driving at over 160 mph.the 325horsepower on the 2004 545 is plenty


I'll bet you've never driven an M5.... I personally wouldn't wait for 10 more hp, but i would wait for the M5, if you're considering it. Then again, i have yet to see any e60's at the track, so maybe the buyer profile is different. 
Mike


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Lomag said:


> The 545's engine isn't changing anytime soon but the 525's and 530's will be upgraded, I believe for the 2006 model year.


Lomag,
You are correct! the 545 engine is NOT changing, the HP gain is probaly from ECM and exhaust. I understand the 3.0 is being upgraded to 3.3 valvetronic, and it is happening at September for 2005 MY. All three engine will have HP increase.

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

sleek545 said:


> I laugh at the charachter who said to wait for the 2005 at 10 more horsepower,even getting m-5 is all ego .These cars have governers on them so 545 or m5 have same top speed and even without governers you arent going to be driving at over 160 mph.the 325horsepower on the 2004 545 is plenty


Sleek 545, you are pretty ignored to make that statement. You will soon learn that many have paid $$ thousands to Dinan and others alike for a CAI , exhaust, etc that gives them a meassly 5 to 7 HP gain. 10HP difference is notable to (perhaps not you) most buyers.

You do not need 325 HP to go 155 MPH. a 525 can easily do 155 MPH. The difference is that few seconds that it takes to get to 150. Also, if getting an M5 is all ego, then why not just get a 530?? why a 545?? You are just a master at contridicting yourself.

To answer a question of why an M5.... it is clear to me that you just don't "get it".

Best of luck w/ your 545

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mottati said:


> I'll bet you've never driven an M5.... I personally wouldn't wait for 10 more hp, but i would wait for the M5, if you're considering it. Then again, i have yet to see any e60's at the track, so maybe the buyer profile is different.
> Mike


BMW moved up the SOP for E60 M5. It was slated to MY2006 (for a September 2005 production). A recent internal BMW memo issued annouced that the E60 M5 will reach US Soil at late 2004 (probably November), with M6 to follow few months behind after new years.

Hope you got your M5 Spot reserved Mike:thumbup: And get that $$Money$$ ready, it will MSRP base at $90k 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Bee- did you say M6 ?!??!?! Now THAT sounds like something worth waiting for!


----------



## sleek545 (Apr 5, 2004)

*why need more then 545i?*

Have you driven the 545? i have its very fast ,but why would you need faster or quicker unless you ewre racing it,then of course the faster and quiker the better. I understand your point about waiting but at a certain point you have to buy not wait .I may as well wait until 2010 ,then i can get a 1000 horse power engine.I have an 8 year old chevy blazer ,this is several steps up ,i cant wait any longer,lol


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

beewang said:


> Hope you got your M5 Spot reserved Mike:thumbup: And get that $$Money$$ ready, it will MSRP base at $90k


i'll start saving my pennies! I don't put too much weight on the waiting lists, i know my local dealer will sell to anyone who's in the showroom with money in hand. My sister in law had ordered a 323 in '00, which "fell off the boat" and had to be reordered. No doubt the local sf bay area dealers will be pushing the price up over 100k... and people will drop off the list. My e39 m5 will keep me happy for a few years. I'd like to wait to see how the v10 works out, i'd imagine a few teething problems with the new design. 
Mike
still using the 528i sig pic


----------

